# Bank Vault need sprinkler coverage?



## JPohling (Jul 24, 2017)

We have a client that is updating a 1960's era 3 story bank building that they own.  As a part of the upgrade they are installing an automatic fire sprinkler system.  This system is not code required, it is being installed because they want the additional protection.

The existing bank vault is massively thick poured in place concrete.  The GC is wondering if it is necessary to sprinkle the vault.  (They have not been able to figure out how to get coverage into the vault)  Is there any way that we would be able to leave this vault un-sprinkled?

Thanks in advance for your responses.................


----------



## steveray (Jul 24, 2017)

If it is not a required system, I wouldn't make them, but it would not be a NFPA 13 sprinklered building then...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 24, 2017)

You can install a separate dry chemical system


----------



## steveray (Jul 24, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> You can install a separate dry chemical system



If they have money to burn....And don't want their money to burn.....I kill me...


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2017)

Yea save the money!!

We have let it go due to construction and limited ignition sources,

Plus in the old days UFC uncle Fred's code, they were exempt.

Also look at 903.3.1.1.1 exception 2
2015 ifc


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ask if the sprinkler head(s) is to help the person get out in case of a fire or if their protecting the currency. FDIC? 

 Fred Does't Inspect Currency (FDIC)


----------



## tmurray (Jul 25, 2017)

We deal with this as follows in our code commentary: "An occupancy is required to be sprinklered only when it is specified in this code, but when it is so required, it must be sprinklered in conformance with NFPA 13 and its referenced standards." Basically, conformance with NFPA 13 is only required when the code requires the sprinklers. Otherwise, sprinklers can be installed as desired by the property owner.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2017)

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/aboutthecodes/13/13-2002_faqs.pdf
Do walk‐in type freezers, coolers,* vaults *and safes require sprinklers?
As explained by A.8.1.1, these areas require sprinklers because they are part of the premises. NFPA 13 requires that sprinklers be installed throughout the premises in accordance with Section 4.1. There are no exceptions provided which allow for sprinkler omission in these areas.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 31, 2017)

as a non-required sprinkler system it is not necessary to provide sprinkler protection within the vault.  However, you may want to consider what other impact this will have such: not a fully sprinklered building, cannot use increase for sprinkler as it related to travel distances, common path of travel, height and area limitations, construction type, dead-end limitations, etc.

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_fire_code_2015/chapter/9/fire-protection-systems#9


----------

